# Cd finished



## Bluepearl (Oct 24, 2012)

My girl Mia finished her cd title today! Yay!!!


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Congrats!!! To both of you!


----------



## Bluepearl (Oct 24, 2012)

*Thanks*

As usual she got it in spite of my mistakes.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Great job to both of you!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Great Job! 
Are you going to keep on training for the CDX?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great job, hope you keep up with some type of training!


----------



## Bluepearl (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes we are going to continue training. She knows all the exercises needed, I just need to be consistent. We are also starting scent detection.
Thanks for the support.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a big congrats to you and Mia!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

That's wonderful! Huge congrats!!!


----------

